

Bushlog - African Wildlife Tracking App - qoda
http://www.bushlog.com
Bushlog is a fun, interactive app to record, view and share African Wildlife Sightings all the while helping researchers and conservationists protect Africa's biodiversity. Built using Django/Python and Twitter Bootstrap.
======
qoda
iOS/Android Apps coming very soon.

